# Carrot tops.



## lupitapliego (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guyssss. [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] 
I was wondering if Russian torts can eat carrot tops. Like the little green leaves on top. Just to offer as variety. At the moment they only really get romaine and kale and grassland pellets.


----------



## pfara (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes. As part of a varied diet


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes carrot tops are fine, but you need a lot more variety. Here are some ideas:

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: There are soooooooo many, but here are just a few to start with:
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you, both of you!  
Well they get to graze outside nearly everyday, so they get some weeds in there too  but thank you for that list!  definitely working to get better variety!


----------



## Volksvegan (Feb 9, 2014)

You can easily grow your own fresh carrot tops inside, too, using the end of the carrot that you usually throw away. Stick it in water and it'll sprout shoots pretty quickly. Once some fine roots come out of the carrot part, you can pot them up.


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 9, 2014)

Volksvegan said:


> You can easily grow your own fresh carrot tops inside, too, using the end of the carrot that you usually throw away. Stick it in water and it'll sprout shoots pretty quickly. Once some fine roots come out of the carrot part, you can pot them up.



That's exactly what I intended to do! It seems like such a great idea.  
Your sprouts are bigggg! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES] 
Thanks for letting me know that other people have succeeded in this! lol


----------



## Elohi (Feb 9, 2014)

I tried giving my Leo hatchlings carrot tops and they didn't touch them. Hmmm


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 9, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I tried giving my Leo hatchlings carrot tops and they didn't touch them. Hmmm



Oh darn. Hopefully my Russians do! Crossing my finger


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I tried giving my Leo hatchlings carrot tops and they didn't touch them. Hmmm



This is very common with any new food. Most breeders don't introduce babies to enough foods in my opinion. With any new food you will need to gradually introduce it in small amounts all mixed in with other more familiar stuff.


----------

